# Recovery!



## lpritchard (Jul 10, 2003)

Who can help me?? In cleaning off my hard drive, I mistakenly deleted the version of Outlook Express that I've been using. As you can imagine, I've lost all emails and addresses. Can anyone tell me where they might be stored for retrieval???!
Thanks!


----------



## TheTechIsIn (May 7, 2002)

umm Do they make Outlook Express for the Mac :tongue2: until I get definitive confirmation I'm not gonna move this cause I am pretty sure they don't but .. *shrugs* not positive.

Anyway you should be able to see where the datafile is in OE by opening it and going to Tools > Options > Mail Setup Tab > and clicking on the Data Files button to see where it is.

If its in the directory you deleted recovery wont be possible unless you have the recycling bin option turned on or have file recovery software ... are you using a MAC or ? 

See .. not knowing anything about Mac's except they are good doorstops I really have no idea whats out there for em. :bandit:


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

Yes tech they do release OE and IE for the Macintosh as well as Office  'Cept its called Entourage not Outlook  Anyways.. I digress (misses his Mac r.i.p) ... did you actually delete OE out of the applications folder?

Macintosh Hardrive > Applications Folder> Internet > Outlook Express ...


----------



## TheTechIsIn (May 7, 2002)

gotissues68 said:


> *Yes tech they do release OE and IE for the Macintosh as well as Office  'Cept its called Entourage not Outlook *


Well I learned my something new for the day.  .. now its time to sit back and zone while watching TV I guess. :bandit:


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

LOL enjoy!


----------



## lpritchard (Jul 10, 2003)

I can see I'm among windows users.  Yes, there is definitely Outlook Express for Mac. Not for much longer, though. The whole story: My desktop icon says Outlook Express 5.06, so I'm cleaning out my HD and figure I can delete previous version. Then I double click on the desktop icon and it's a fresh new OE. For some reason it had been linked to an old one, which I was using without realizing. So, YES, the application has been put in the trash and the trash emptied. I recovered a few messy files via Norton, so got some addresses, but most everything is gone! :dead:


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

Dude don't call me a windows user! :| jk

Anyways hmmm I wonder if a desktop rebuild would work? I doubt it ... but it's worth a shot atleast.. which version of the Mac OS are you running?


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

A helpful tip next time you empty the trash on your mac and there was something important in it: Do a hard shutdown, meaning you just pull the cord out of the back. Next time you reboot, the files will reappear in the trash and you can restore them.


----------



## lpritchard (Jul 10, 2003)

gotissues: I'm afraid to shut down, thinking that then the files REALLY won't be recoverable. I would think rebuilding would wipe everything clean.

fox: I haven't shut down yet. Will that work if I pull the cord now?


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

I don't know whether or not it will work, but it's worth a shot, and I've seen it work before so I guess there is a chance


----------



## mactech (Jul 22, 2003)

if you are running macos 9.x the data is located in hd/document/microsoft user data/identities

If you are using macOS X the data is located in hd/users/your user/documents/microsoft user data/identities

If you can not find your identities do a search on the harddrive for messages. Find the messages file that is the largest and see where it is located. If it is not located in one of the folders above you will need to move the folder contaning the messages file to one of the folder above. You should rename the folder to your name.

When you place the folder open OE and click on file, switch identity, click on switch and then select your identity.


----------

